# 3 igredient meal.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

My kinda cooking. 

Actually 4 if you count the crockpot.


4 to 7 qt. pot. I use the 7 quart.
4 whole chicken breasts. 
1 whole stick of butter
1 pack of Ranch Dry Mix.
Melt butter in crockpot. Coat chicken in butter. Sprinkle ranch dry mix on top. Depending o how your cooker cooks[high], check in a couple of hours. That's it. Simple as an ass on a billy goat.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Sounds good.

Darin


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Gittin' old makes a crock pot a fine friend......................try cube steaks with salt,pepper,and brown gravy mix...........low for about six hours........melt in yer mouth.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sounds Great!!!


----------

